# Black eyed peas in deer feeders



## Ronman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey folks, has anyone had experience using blackeyed peas or cracked blackeyed peas in their deer feeders. If so, how well did the deer and quail use them and did you have to mix them with corn to get the animals use to eating them if you are in an area that peas are not normal feed. Thanks for any help on this. Ron


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

never tried it.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

We have mixed them 1/2 with corn and they are great! The deer will eat them up like candy....This was around three years ago and we were paying like $7.00 a bag for the BE peas. Not sure what they cost now.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

We have planted peas many many times and the animals love them but it never occurred to me to mix them in the feeder. I might have to try it and see how it does.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Bukmstr said:


> We have mixed them 1/2 with corn and they are great! The deer will eat them up like candy....This was around three years ago and we were paying like $7.00 a bag for the BE peas. Not sure what they cost now.


where did you find these at? have look everywhere near houston, tomball, cypress area and have not found a feed store that carries them


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Tried it and they sprouted in the feeder, was a mess.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

We bought ours at Kraumers in Fredericksburg. Never had a problem with them sprouting....



CamoWhaler said:


> where did you find these at? have look everywhere near houston, tomball, cypress area and have not found a feed store that carries them


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I use roasted soybean mixed with corn. A bag is 18 dollars but I mix 1/3 bag per feeder.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Peas, beans, corn, cottonseed, etc. they all work. We buy whatever is cheapest. You have to buy in bulk in most places though, peas, beans and cottonseed are rarely available in bags.


----------



## Chummy (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the idea Ron. 

I phoned Mumme's feed store in Hondo and asked about peas. Mumme's sells a 50/50 mix of corn and peas for $7.95/50# bag. The agent said the mix feeds well out of spin cast feeders.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Chummy said:


> Thanks for the idea Ron.
> 
> I phoned Mumme's feed store in Hondo and asked about peas. Mumme's sells a 50/50 mix of corn and peas for $7.95/50# bag. The agent said the mix feeds well out of spin cast feeders.


Might be green peas from Mumme's, I would use the roasted soybean in any mix, been using it since '98 with good results. Last year I was paying $11.10 a #50 bag for roasted soybean from Leopold Grain, currently it is $12.10 a #50 bag, good luck and good hunting. rs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I fed split peas years ago, and the deer loved them. They are also pretty high in protein. The only downside was getting them. We could only buy them in 2000# bladders, which made transport and feeder filling difficult.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

yer_corks_under said:


> Tried it and they sprouted in the feeder, was a mess.


You bought moist peas or your feeder is not properly sealed.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

We used it before and it seemed the deer liked it alot and the stuff is very high in protein, it is expensive ,but we had no problems with it getting clogged up in our spin feeders.like the other 2coolers said mix it 50/50


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

yer_corks_under said:


> Tried it and they sprouted in the feeder, was a mess.


Didnt the sprouts get eaten too? Seems to me it would be a win win.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Soybeans*

This was a few years back when I tried Soybeans and Corn mixed straight from the field.My BRO farms 500 ac of each.They would clean up the Corn but never touched the soybeans.Someone said they wer'nt use to it so I cut back on beans and did it for over a year.They never got used to it ,the hogs didn,t eat it either.Someone said it needs to be Roasted never tried that. CVA34


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Roasted soy bean they love it


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Micobe Feed stores sell STAMPEDE which is a soybean/corn mix, 50# for $7.35 and is very effective at my place in Comanche. Never have mixed black-eyes, just planted them along with turnips.....works very well! Plus what the deers and cows don't eat....you can fix a good ole country dinner....maybe add a little corn bread!


----------



## Ronman (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey folks thanks for all the response. I was gonna used cracked peas, as they are a lot cheaper than seed type peas. Sounds like it's worth a try. Thanks again. Ron.


----------

